

The Housing Market Still Isn’t Rational - drsilberman
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/26/upshot/the-housing-market-still-isnt-rational.html?rref=collection%2Fcolumn%2Feconomic-view&contentCollection=upshot&action=click&module=NextInCollection&region=Footer&pgtype=article&abt=0002&abg=0

======
saenns
but SF supply is relatively inelastic as a result of NIMBY etc. the supply of
engineers maybe not so much

